# Are there any Reformed denominations with a high musical liturgy?



## Anglicanorthodoxy (Oct 15, 2016)

As a Reformed Anglican, I have a great appreciation for high musical liturgy. I often listen to the Choir of Kings College. Are there any conservative Reformed denominations that have a high musical liturgy? I do NOT support candles or incense in the church. My fascination with liturgy is musical. I don't see any issue with traditional gyms and music in churches. I'd like a church with a grand choir. This is the type of musical liturgy I'd be looking for in worship.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHpyCU5BlB8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_UvXe-of-s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPV8PEBTAQ0


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 16, 2016)

The Reformed Episcopal Church may have the kind of liturgy you're looking for. They are Reformed in theology, but quite ritualistic in their worship. My dream is to move to the USA and attend a Reformed Episcopal Church as I like that kind of service. 

They have a parish in Richmond: St Jude's. You should check them out.

Some Presbyterian churches also have choirs. You should look into PCA - they appear to have a few congregations in Richmond. OPC are also good but there don't appear to be any that close to you.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 16, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> The Reformed Episcopal Church may have the kind of liturgy you're looking for. They are Reformed in theology, but quite ritualistic in their worship. My dream is to move to the USA and attend a Reformed Episcopal Church as I like that kind of service.
> 
> They have a parish in Richmond: St Jude's. You should check them out.
> 
> Some Presbyterian churches also have choirs. You should look into PCA - they appear to have a few congregations in Richmond. OPC are also good but there don't appear to be any that close to you.


Unfortunately REC has been moving to Anglo-Catholicism in recent years. Though I do hear good things about Cummings Memorial Seminary.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 16, 2016)

As has already been suggested, you will likely have to find a denomination that is a mix of Reformed and high church (likely Anglican), rather than purely Reformed. The reason for this is that, historically and confessionally, the Reformed have never taken a liking to high liturgy in the sense of any kind of extravagance. If you just read about Geneva, all forms of worship that even smelled of Rome were utterly abolished. The organ was melted down to make communion plates, the stained glass windows were smashed and covered with netting to keep the birds out, the walls were utterly stripped of images, and metric Psalms were written for the congregations to sing without instrumentation.

In other words, the type of worship service you are describing is historically something the Reformed were _very much_ against. Hence, you need to find a denomination, like the Reformed Anglican church, that is a historical mix of values.


----------



## Edward (Oct 16, 2016)

Some of the larger PCA and EPC churches are going to have traditional music, although most have gone to a 'blended' style. You might get something from the 1500s, or something from the 21st century, or sometimes both in a single service. 

In a quick internet look around Richmond, I didn't see any that I would recommend on that basis.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 16, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> In other words, the type of worship service you are describing is historically something the Reformed were _very much_ against. Hence, you need to find a denomination, like the Reformed Anglican church, that is a historical mix of values.



Though if I may chime in.  Comming from experience you may have your conscience changed in these matters, and shall almost regret joining a less than reformed church that is a mix of Baptist, Episcopal and quasi reformed worship. Certainly there are some good OPC or "conservative" PCA churches in so far as the worship service goes in the area you reside.


----------



## Edward (Oct 16, 2016)

earl40 said:


> good OPC



The nearest OPC churches to Richmond appear to be north to Fredericksburg, west to Lynchburg, or southeast to Virginia Beach, none of which appear to be viable options. 

As for 'conservative PCA', that's at best a hit or miss operation unless you go all the way down to Westminster Presbytery, which again wouldn't be a viable option here. Looks like there are about 13 PCA churches in the Richmond area (and 3 more south of the James) so odds are that there would be several acceptable, at least to the BR folks.


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2016)

I'd suggest studying this from a theological perspective before you join a church based on musical preferences. Musical preferences should take a back seat to biblical conviction.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2016)

This may be timely.
http://www.meetthepuritans.com/blog/john-owen-delighting-worship


----------



## yeutter (Oct 18, 2016)

I grew up in the old mainline Presbyterian Church USA. Their were some large conservative congregations that used essentially Book of Common Prayer liturgy. Whether they got this from the Book of Common Worship, or the 1661 Presbyterian Book of Common Prayer, I do not know. Those congregations all had large choirs and organs. Their was organ accompaniment to the liturgy. All of those congregations have now gone either hopelessly liberal or happy clappy.


----------

